

HipChat for Mac 3.0 - rickhanlonii
https://blog.hipchat.com/2014/09/04/get-to-know-the-new-hipchat/

======
JasWSInc
HipChat's new app for Mac is sexy! Beautiful design. Only a few little bonuses
though. Not much improvement in the functionality dept. I dislike the new
auto-complete functionality for emoticons. It is slow, and interrupts me while
typing. Still prefer Slack.com.

